# Guitar Addiction?



## wayward (Jul 17, 2011)

I just want to find out if the love I have for guitars would be considered as a form of addiction. I currently own upwards of 19 guitars, and have owned upwards of 30 in my life thus far. But the catch is, i'm only 23. I play guitar (after work, and college work) for about 5 to 8 hours a day. And after getting paid, i pay bills, buy food, then buy a new guitar if i have saved up enough. It's pretty much my whole world. And when I try to get rid of the guitars, I end up just trading them for another. Would this be considered a form of addiction, or just obsession?


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe you're addicted to collecting them. Or buying. Go figure. But is this really a problem for you? If you would have to stop buying guitars for one year, could you do it? 

..a bit offtopic, but is there a picture of your guitar collection somewhere?


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 17, 2011)

I would probably say that is an addiction, a functioning one, but one none the less.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't know, both addiction and obsession imply something negative.
I've been thinking about this recently, too, and have almost posted something similar in the relationships thread or about life in general.

I'd say if you're happy with it, there's no problem. As long as you can pay your way in life you're free to spend your change on guitars if you want!
Personally, I'm not like that in that I don't want lots of guitars/equipment - just one really amazing setup that costs a bomb. Up to five £3000 custom guitars/basses all for _different things_. I hate owning more guitars/equipment than I need.
However, there's nothing wrong with it. I'm just the same as you in that I don't spend money elsewhere. 

My girlfriend has a bit of a problem with it, but I've explained that when you're spending upwards of 10k a year on living (she lives at home and isn't at uni yet), every penny becomes precious and I really _don't_ want to buy that random cheap thing here and there that she thinks I 'need' to enjoy my life. ALL I want to buy apart from the necessary living costs, is a new piece of gear ~2k every couple of years. That's how I see my life path for as long as I can imagine.

You play for a long time too, like me. Once again, if you're happy with it there's no problem. 
I've found myself becoming increasingly annoyed that life in general doesn't give you much spare time. I don't currently have a job, and have around 6-8 hours of free time every day on average. I still get annoyed when it's time to do something other than music with that time. I can play guitar from 8am until 3pm and head to my girlfriend house, and still be annoyed that I haven't played 'enough' today. 
I write that like it's a problem, but I'm perfectly happy spending all my time with music. I've been trying to sort out where the relationship is going but I don't know what to do. I honestly can't see myself in a working relationship until I'm at least 30 (I'm almost 20 now)
When I get out of uni and into a fulltime job, my free hours will be from ~6/7pm until ~11pm + weekends. That's just enough time to hit the gym (another thing I love) and play for a bare minimum amount of time. I'm not going to want to hang out with a girl for any of those evenings, and the _entirety_ of the weekend is going to be spent making music to make up for the hours that we have to work to survive.
I'm happy with this schedule, it sounds good to me. The fact I've written all that here implies I have a problem with it, but I really don't. I'm just bothered that I may have to end a relationship with a girl that I _do_ love. I just need music more and simply don't/wont have time for both. The hours I'll get with my guitar will be the absolutely minimum I need to be a happy person. I said until 30, but I still don't see myself wanting to change that then because I 'need' to have a family or something. Everyone has their own wants.

The fact _you_ have posted this might well imply that you have a problem with it. But perhaps you are just looking for justification, like me, and whatever replies you get wont change the situation.

"Obsessed is a word used by the lazy to describe the dedicated". If you're happy, no, it's not addiction or obsession. It's dedication.

Thanks for giving me a place to write what's been on my mind


----------



## wayward (Jul 18, 2011)

^ thanks for that alot, it really helped.

I'm thinking now that my collection of guitars and amps is solely based on the fact that I haven't found what I wanted in musical diversity. I think if I just find my perfect rig that I'll give up the "buying guitars just cause i want to try another one" thing. I think I am pretty dedicated to music. I have a practice schedule that I follow diligently, and span over a wide range of techniques. I think it's just me trying to master the trade in which I want to excel.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 18, 2011)

I am really interested. Although you posted for a reason, it almost seems like a tease haha.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 18, 2011)

wayward said:


> I think it's just me trying to master the trade in which I want to excel.




Me too. It's already hard enough to master with a lifetime, so I find it hard to justify 'wasting' time.

On the guitars, have you noticed specific things which you really like? Perhaps sell a few guitars and save up for a top notch custom with some of your favourite features.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 18, 2011)

wayward said:


> after getting paid, i pay bills, buy food, then buy a new guitar if i have saved up enough.



That is not addiction. If you were putting it above bills/food or buying shit even if you had not saved enough, then you might be in addiction territory (or just an idiot ).

 on


----------



## Strobe (Jul 18, 2011)

I do not think the definition of addiction means it has to have a negative affect on you. For example, I am almost certainly addicted to caffeine, but it will not have any negative consequences _unless you get between me and the coffee machine in the morning _

That said, some day you may wish to do things such as buy a house, save for retirement, go on a vacation, etc. In which case, you may need to reassess your priorities.

By the way, the second stage of this disease is amps. Be warned.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 20, 2011)

Strobe said:


> By the way, the second stage of this disease is amps. Be warned.



Too true...


----------

